# Reefcap courses



## CanOz (22 May 2007)

Has anyone taken Nick's courses?

I'm seriously thinking about taking the course on trading plan development, and the futures course.

Anyone offer any opinions?

Thanks,


----------



## Kauri (22 May 2007)

CanOz said:


> Has anyone taken Nick's courses?
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about taking the course on trading plan development, and the futures course.
> 
> ...




   Hi Can,
              I've done them both... if you liked the book...


----------

